# Lake Records  Bass Caught



## shoalbass (Nov 7, 2008)

Saw the article in GON were a guy caught 2 lake record fish in one week.  One was at LakeTobosokee(sp) like a 16lb and another was at Lake West Point a 14lb.  Both were caught on a homemade creek chub, I believe the same bait the world record was caught on.  Sounds like this guy should have stopped at the store and bought a lottery ticket also.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol... Yeah I heard about that Mike was talking about that on here.... Must be nice to have that kinda of luck... Would be nice to catch one of those in a tournament...


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 7, 2008)

those are awesome baits guys. i won a recent tournament on the same type bait.


----------



## Randall (Nov 7, 2008)

*Big fish*

I really wish there were better photos of those fish in the GON. I want to believe it but neither of them look close to that big in the photo and they look like the same fish. Certified or not I can't convince myself from the photos that the fish are even close to that size or two different fish.   Are there any more photos that could be posted on here that anyone knows of.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 7, 2008)

The Bait he used what Exactly is that? You say its homeade?


----------



## fi8shmasty (Nov 7, 2008)

Google heddon  creek chub


----------



## fi8shmasty (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.antiquefishinglures.com/creekchubhardware.htm


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't know if I would call it luck. Sounds like that man is on to something.


----------



## boissage (Nov 8, 2008)

One record = luck. Two records in one week = skill.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 8, 2008)

boissage said:


> One record = luck. Two records in one week = skill.



Yep!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 8, 2008)

I've also seen pics of other people's fish before that did not look to be as big as they said they were,while others look bigger than claimed...I know this angler,an he is genuine...so don't hate tha player hate tha game.

It was a custom crafted lure made by my friend and the lure will not be exposed until he has a patent on it.And after results that he has had with it...I just wish that is was a Hawg Hunna Lures design


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 8, 2008)

Randall said:


> I really wish there were better photos of those fish in the GON. I want to believe it but neither of them look close to that big in the photo and they look like the same fish. Certified or not I can't convince myself from the photos that the fish are even close to that size or two different fish.   Are there any more photos that could be posted on here that anyone knows of.



I actually saw the Photos today in the Mag at the Gas station. I see what you mean they do look like the same fish... That guy just looks Shady.


----------



## Randall (Nov 8, 2008)

*photos*



HAWGHUNNA said:


> I've also seen pics of other people's fish before that did not look to be as big as they said they were,while others look bigger than claimed...I know this angler,an he is genuine...so don't hate tha player hate tha game.
> 
> It was a custom crafted lure made by my friend and the lure will not be exposed until he has a patent on it.And after results that he has had with it...I just wish that is was a Hawg Hunna Lures design



Terry, I myself have took photos that made the fish either look larger or smaller than what they really were. But from those photos they don't look anywhere close so I was just wondering if he had a better photo since I really want to believe the story. I thought it might just be me so I showed the photos to a couple of buddys that have caught numerous fish well over ten pounds and they imeditately thought the same thing and was sure he was just trying to sell a bait and made up the story.  I am NOT calling him a liar. I am just saying unless I myself saw a better photo there is no way you could convince me.


----------



## Randall (Nov 9, 2008)

*Photos*

How much does this fish weigh? I have more and a video. I have a buddy who works for a large company in the fishing tackle industry who was contacted about the bait and told me where to find more photos.


----------



## Randall (Nov 9, 2008)

*Comparison*

Here is a fifteen pound fish for comparison.


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 9, 2008)

yea, some things do not add up. That is definitely a good fish, but it sure doesn't look like it is in the teens. This may be the only time I have seen someone pose for a pic with their back to the camera and their body between the camera and the fish. Makes me wonder why? Is this pose intended to confuse the viewer? If you wanted to clearly represent the fish's size, you would hold the fish close to yourself.


----------



## Randall (Nov 9, 2008)

*More photos*

Raymond has a myspace page where he is trying to sell the bait. He has two folders on the page where he has photos of each of his big fish. I do believe they may be two different fish but they are not the size claimed. The fish above is the one claimed to be sixteen pounds here are some more photos of the claimed sixteen pound fish. The lat one is the one in GON.


----------



## Randall (Nov 9, 2008)

*More photos*

Here is a fish lying on a ruler and the most telling of all. Fish are measured with the mouth closed not open and the fish is not lined up with the end of the ruler. Its about a 24 inch fish and its a little skinny so I would guess the fish at seven or eight  pounds myself.


----------



## GAX (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it possible for someone to hand raise a fish, and then claim to have caught it? One is fine. Two is possible. Two in the same week???? (very questionable)
If it is on the up & up, he knows something we don't.


----------



## Randall (Nov 9, 2008)

*14 lber*

Here are photos of the one GON puts as a 14lber. Find his myspace page and there are a few more and a video of what is susposed to be one of the fish being released.


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 9, 2008)

Randall said:


> Here are photos of the one GON puts as a 14lber. Find his myspace page and there are a few more and a video of what is susposed to be one of the fish being released.



I see alot of pics of the same fish. Notice he has a pic of that same fish framed on the wall behind him( over his right shoulder). Both pics in the GON mag, I believe, are the same fish. I don't mean to pic on the guy, but he seems to be seeking the publicity. Along with that comes some deserved scrutiny.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 9, 2008)

Randall said:


> Here are photos of the one GON puts as a 14lber. Find his myspace page and there are a few more and a video of what is susposed to be one of the fish being released.



Alright what Scale was he using to weigh those fish?? I see nothing But a 8 or 9lb fish there if that.....Looks Like he pulled off the wall in those pics where the fish is bent....who takes pictures of fish in there house/Trailer??? I mean his trailer must small like a fish market. I love the pictures with his shirt off...LOL


----------



## Randall (Nov 9, 2008)

*video*

Here is the video of the fish being released. Raymond's myspace page lists him at 5' 6" to give something to compare the fish to.
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=45195538


----------



## Jr Branham (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow,
  You guys are too generous, I would not even think that fish is 8 lbs. I have noticed that photos can be taken to make a smaller fish look larger, but a truly huge fish cannot be made to look smaller in photos. One big indicator on truly large bass are their eyes, when they get into their teens, their eyes are huge, look at Randall's big fish photo. Those look like horse eyeballs.
  Were there any photos taken of them on a scale, even a cheap hand-held set would have been better than nothing.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Nov 9, 2008)

He is 5'6" and I am 5'7" i sure wish I could find the old photo of me with My 5 lbs'er they Both look alike sorry bud I call it Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 9, 2008)

Randall said:


> Here is the video of the fish being released. Raymond's myspace page lists him at 5' 6" to give something to compare the fish to.
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=45195538



Lol.. Nice video... Is that even Westpoint?? That fish is no where near 14.6 or whatever he said. I dont know what scale is using. Who would let it go anyways??? I am confused here, we got pics of him at his house, on the floor.... then we have videos of him letting the fish go at what he says is westpoint.Looks Like a scam to me... what is his myspace page?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 9, 2008)

lol... I just saw his myspace... that one he claims to be 16.2... you see how skinny that thing is???


----------



## grayhill (Nov 9, 2008)

*that video is not west point.....*

I fish the point weekly and know it like the back of my hand, that ramp and houses are not on west point. There are no houses on the banks of the point b/c it is core of engineer land. I am 99% sure that fish was not realesed in west point lake. by the way that fish might weigh 7 lbs.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 9, 2008)

thats a big fish


----------



## Hoyt man (Nov 9, 2008)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I've also seen pics of other people's fish before that did not look to be as big as they said they were,while others look bigger than claimed...I know this angler,an he is genuine...so don't hate tha player hate tha game.
> 
> It was a custom crafted lure made by my friend and the lure will not be exposed until he has a patent on it.And after results that he has had with it...I just wish that is was a Hawg Hunna Lures design



sorry man but your player has no game..  what he does have is a MAYBE 8lb bass.  this guy is a joke!  if thats a 16lb bass then Ive got a lot of lake records  maybe even state records.  with that being said,  Ill be waiting on my call from GON for my interview and pic on the front cover  Im gonna be famous


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok I emailed this guy and here is what he said.

I Said:

Hey, Just wondering if you had some Pictures of your fish on the scales... I find it hard that either of those fish weigh what you claim they do.

He Replys with:

well when u do something good pepole will try to put u down but both fish are certified they were weighed on certified scales in front of many witenesses they are both in gon mag and i have witnesses to all of it iam 13th and 44th in the state of ga it is not a clame it is fact editors would not but them in the mag if it was not true so u go get one that big and u will see what u have to go trow to certifie them that nothing i was told by many that the 16.2 was bigger by the leath and girth it cameout bigger but i go by scaels .......... sorry u feel that way i have noting to prove but the next one i will have pics on scales what els to prove iam a bass master and will get one bigger next time lol


----------



## riprap (Nov 9, 2008)

grayhill said:


> I fish the point weekly and know it like the back of my hand, that ramp and houses are not on west point. There are no houses on the banks of the point b/c it is core of engineer land. I am 99% sure that fish was not realesed in west point lake. by the way that fish might weigh 7 lbs.


10-4 on that not being west point. that looked like a pond to me. he also said the fish 14.6 and 16.2.


----------



## Randall (Nov 9, 2008)

*Release of fish*

He now is taking the fish off his myspace page other than the one photo. He admits to breaking the law by moving the fish from one body of water to another. He said he released the fish in a pond. He sent me a PM but just said he needed to hire a pro photographer.


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Nov 9, 2008)

A professional photographer isn't going to help much in turning a fish that pushes 8 lbs into a 16.2 lbs lake record!


----------



## meeks88 (Nov 9, 2008)

looks like some real winners............where did he learn how to spell?


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 9, 2008)

wow!!!This joker has got to be kidding--he obviously didn't pass English in school so I would be willing to guess that his math is just a bit off too. That post spawn fish he is holding might have pushed 9lbs pre-spawn. what a clown!


----------



## riprap (Nov 9, 2008)

how did this make it to the magazine?


----------



## afishaday (Nov 9, 2008)

*Even GON can regret jumping the gun*



riprap said:


> how did this make it to the magazine?



Great question... last year they had to print an article about the "record" deer that was dropped... illegally... after they had featured the guy and made a big deal out of it being such a marvelous trophy and what a fine hunter he was. I am sure it is tough to verify everything... but this is a claim that begged for serious scrutiny and it does not appear it got any.


----------



## Randall (Nov 9, 2008)

*newspapers*

I have also seen that a couple of newspapers printed the story. Thing is I have took photos that don't look right also. It happens and its hard to tell how big the fish is. I was 99% sure that the story was wrong because of what I know about fish that size and where he claimed to have caught them. Back of a creek is not where a fish that size is likely to be caught in a large lake. It just don't happen there too often at all. Even in places like California with all the huge fish.  Then the photo's didn't look anywhere close but I still couldn't be 100% sure. I wouldn't have expected GON to be 100% sure either but I would have still checked the story out better since you are removing another guys record and giving this guy the record. It's one reason why I never certified my fifteen pound fish to get on the list or try for Varner's certified record. Lists like that always have more fish left off than on them and you can't really tell which ones were really checked out properly.


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Nov 9, 2008)

Do they provide you with some kind of document stating it's a certified fish and weight?


----------



## kylelever (Nov 9, 2008)

Video has been deleted?!?!?!?

I have to agree. Its a nice fish, but looks like it might be 3/4 the size of Randalls. Also, to be a "certified" record, doesnt it have to be weighed in front off a DNR officer, and not just a "friend"?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah I emailed him about it... I think he is starting to realize that he was caught. Then he turns around and asks me if I want him to fish a tournament with me.. He says no matter where it is he will show anyone up....lol

He also Just messaged me on here so He is obviously a Member of this fourm... So he has read all this but wont step in and say something. I never messaged him on here and this is what he wrote me:

"anybody knows that is not west point , i never said it was west point were it was released it is a private pond......sorry you feel that way but its all true, look at the pictures of the fish on myspace and you will see there are not the same fish,,,i have nothing else to prove...."


----------



## fishdoc (Nov 9, 2008)

Tell him Ill sell him a boat and he can sign up for our tourny on the 22 of this month and we can see what hes got!! Never know give him some credit he caught two , maybe one nice 6lber.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, I guess he read this on here and He wrote me on myspace and asked me to post this here.

"post this then iam sorry the way some of u think but u can planely see they are to diffrent fish and i never said were they were released i guest said they were ..go get your glasses and a hearing aid and thanks to all that took up for me I WILL GO HEADS UP WITH ANY ONE BASS FISHING . I BET IF U WERE SELLING CRACK TO KIDS NOTHING WOULD EVER BE SAID BUT YOU DO GOOD THINGS IN LIFE AND HERE WE GO I HAVE NOTHING ELS TO PROVE BUT THE NEXT ONE WILL BE BIGGER AND I WILL HAVE PICS ON SCAELS AND GET THE POPE TO WEIGH IT AND SOMEONE WILL STILL HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY ....... thanks to all bass fisher men"


----------



## GAX (Nov 9, 2008)

You know the Pope?!?!?!


----------



## fishdoc (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe?????lol. You never know but look at the markings at the tail towards the bottom, same fish at the most 8lbs. Wonder where the pics for the 16 and 14 are?


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Nov 9, 2008)

If something sounds too good to be true....
What does the GON crew say in response to the article in this months issue?


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 10, 2008)

*in response to your posts*

I have got good and bad responses thank you gon regardlesss of what some same say, mr blare contacted all of my witnessess before he wrote the story.  randell is the main one on here trying to disprove what i have done, but the scales do not lie and i was told that the larger fish weighed more than i reported by a real pro-according to the formual that he uses, but i stayed with what the certified scales said.  some of the pictures that are being looked at are not the same fishes we are talking about but fish i caught at different times. i could not defend myself earlier because i was not a member and it took a while for it to be accepted, and if i was trying to cheat i would not have posted all of those pictures all over myspace.  i was very proud of what i have done and west point is the biggest, most popular lake why did i not say that the largest fish came from there instead of the smaller one.   the video was of the 14.6 pound bass being released but not at west point lake, they were released in a private pond, and i never said that i caught them in a creek channel, i caught one a lake tobesokee and the other at yellow jacket shoals on west point lake, i am sorry that some of you feel the way that you do. the two fish that are in the mag are two totally different fish and i promise you that on my moms grave and the weight is correct. and i don't care if i sell one plug, i know what they can do. terry lee thank you for defending me, and i do know you are honest in your fishing program, i have been in your program and seen and heard alot of great things about you. thank you again gon and mr blare


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2008)

op2:


----------



## kylelever (Nov 10, 2008)

"Shift" key. Learn it, live it, love it.


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 10, 2008)

The bass pictured with me is 8.07 caught at seminole weighed by a tournament official.  I am looking at the 2 fish in gon there is no way on gods green earth that one of those fish weigh twice as much as the one I have shown.  Nor does the other one weigh 1.75 times as much.  Did I just see you said the pictures of the 16.2 and 14.6 are not the ones featured in gon? Why would you do that? do you not have any pictures of them? And what about that DNR agent Having to be there? Something does not seem quite right here.


----------



## T_LAND (Nov 10, 2008)

I called the DNR ! They weren't involved in the actual certification and said that GON is soully responsible for this type ( lake only ) certification.This doesn't mean one way or the other that the stories are true or false ! It simply means ; GON needs to take the stand and defend Raymond or whatever . I'm hoping all is true and all this disrespectfulness stops soon .I didn't join GON/AON to read about someone being bashed for doing something I've been trying to do for over 20 years (West Point Record ) if he did it ..... With all that said , Come on GON ..... Put this to rest !  ONE WAY OR THE OTHER ..............


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I talk to a GON Editor today on the Phone and they are looking into this.


----------



## cball917 (Nov 10, 2008)

Randall said:


> Here are photos of the one GON puts as a 14lber. Find his myspace page and there are a few more and a video of what is susposed to be one of the fish being released.



this fish looks like its  already mounted??


----------



## meeks88 (Nov 10, 2008)

good thing he got someone to spell check this last one


----------



## Judge (Nov 10, 2008)

Shoalbass always stirring something up!  Somebody post a pic of the lure.


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 10, 2008)

I just started this thread because it sounded a little "fishy" to catch 2 lake record bass in 1 week muchless by one person.  Just glad to see people are not scared to post their views.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 10, 2008)

Raymond,
                   I'll buy some of your lures when you get ready to market them,just let me know when they are available.

And what good are friends,if they can't trust and try to protect each other.

P.S...The High falls bass that I'm holding in my avatar does not really look like the 8.19 lbs that she weighed to me,and I was trying to show off with her...by the way,she did not eat a Hawg Hunna Lure this time but maybe next time she will...she is still there.


----------



## Judge (Nov 10, 2008)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Raymond,
> I'll buy some of your lures when you get ready to market them,just let me know when they are available.
> 
> And what good are friends,if they can't trust and try to protect each other.
> ...



She Looks 8 plus pounds to me.  Nice fish.


----------



## Rangerboats (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting....the picture here in my avatar is a 9.57lb caught at West Point in the HD-Couples May of 07! My girlfriend took the picture before I put in the live-well! Of course weighed on tournamnet scales, then released at Southern Harbor!!


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 11, 2008)

Ranger that fish looks bigger than the two fish in question.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 11, 2008)

uhhh...ya, Both of your fish are bigger! Congrats you both have new lake records!


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 11, 2008)

I Have Contacted Gon And They Are Going To Look Into It More. So Randal And All Of U Will Owe Me A Apology. I Will Get One Bigger Nexts Time, Be Looking For It And I Will Weigh It In Front Of Gon.i Know Were Some More Big Fish Are In Many Different Lakes. Seen 1 Wow I Will Catch Her In The Spring. I Hope That She Is Bigger Than All I Have Ever Caught. Thanks To All That Are Behide Me .sorry Some Of You Are Mad. Why Dont U Just Ask Insteed Or Jumping To Conclusions. I Would Love To Go One On One With Randal ,he Is Such A Bass Master But He Has Not Contacted Me. Bulldog Mouth Cawhwa Butt, It Looks Like Lets Both Go To A Lake We Do Not No. The Best Five Bass Wins I Changellenge You To A Friendly Bass Turney One On One, Any Time. Thank
Raymond Eubanks


----------



## allenweeks (Nov 11, 2008)

alright so my question is why is this fish in the same pic on the wall behind him.  it is the same fish! maybe 4 lbs


----------



## roym22 (Nov 11, 2008)

Raymond, I'm afraid you might get a lesson if you get him in the boat. He will be glad to guide you on the lake for a chance at a big one.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 11, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> I Have Contacted Gon And They Are Going To Look Into It More. So Randal And All Of U Will Owe Me A Apology. I Will Get One Bigger Nexts Time, Be Looking For It And I Will Weigh It In Front Of Gon.i Know Were Some More Big Fish Are In Many Different Lakes. Seen 1 Wow I Will Catch Her In The Spring. I Hope That She Is Bigger Than All I Have Ever Caught. Thanks To All That Are Behide Me .sorry Some Of You Are Mad. Why Dont U Just Ask Insteed Or Jumping To Conclusions. I Would Love To Go One On One With Randal ,he Is Such A Bass Master But He Has Not Contacted Me. Bulldog Mouth Cawhwa Butt, It Looks Like Lets Both Go To A Lake We Do Not No. The Best Five Bass Wins I Changellenge You To A Friendly Bass Turney One On One, Any Time. Thank
> Raymond Eubanks



"Look into it more"????

Dude, you really need spell check or something on that computer of yours. It's really hard to read. I'll challenge you to a spelling bee,,,

And the post above this one,,, Allenweeks,, That's a solid 5#'er


----------



## Judge (Nov 11, 2008)

*Laying the Challenges Down*



rleubanks35 said:


> I Have Contacted Gon And They Are Going To Look Into It More. So Randal And All Of U Will Owe Me A Apology. I Will Get One Bigger Nexts Time, Be Looking For It And I Will Weigh It In Front Of Gon.i Know Were Some More Big Fish Are In Many Different Lakes. Seen 1 Wow I Will Catch Her In The Spring. I Hope That She Is Bigger Than All I Have Ever Caught. Thanks To All That Are Behide Me .sorry Some Of You Are Mad. Why Dont U Just Ask Insteed Or Jumping To Conclusions. I Would Love To Go One On One With Randal ,he Is Such A Bass Master But He Has Not Contacted Me. Bulldog Mouth Cawhwa Butt, It Looks Like Lets Both Go To A Lake We Do Not No. The Best Five Bass Wins I Changellenge You To A Friendly Bass Turney One On One, Any Time. Thank
> Raymond Eubanks



Shoalbass started this thread, challenge him.  Of course he would probably put you on the Flint River where a big fish is 7 to 8 pounds.  LOL


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not sure who rleubanks is challenging, but if it's Mr. Randall, he's in for a very rude awakening! I've seen Randall finish 3rd in a tourney on a lake he's never even seen, and against "regulars" who "live" on the lake. Anyone who's a member here at Woody's knows the professionalism of Mr. Kirkpatrick. As I've said many times: "Randall for President!"


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 11, 2008)

Judge said:


> Shoalbass started this thread, challenge him.  Of course he would probably put you on the Flint River where a big fish is 7 to 8 pounds.  LOL




Would that be a record?


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not scared. But it would only be a record if the POPE was the official weigh master.


----------



## goodoleboy1012000 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hey*

Any of you guys up for a tournament on west point???? We can put this one to bed for good lol


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 11, 2008)

Pope The official Weigh Master??? Thats awesome, when did he find the time fish?


----------



## meeks88 (Nov 11, 2008)

id like to have a front row seat for that one. bring your notebook and you can take notes from mr. randall


----------



## bowfinbrian (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread is LOL.  Dude needs to lay off the Meth, and GON loses all credibility for actually printing this.  Lake record LOL!


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 11, 2008)

well were is mr randall have not herd anything or any body els lets do it a freindly bass tournement iam not afraid of any bass fisher men. lets put ower real skill to work lets wade the flint now no boat no fish finder just true skill me and randall any time are you afraid mr randall. iam not mad all of this just rolls of my back .that would be a real challange me and you anytime right now sounds good. and  pepole have put the wroung fish pics on here and were they were relessed i have nothing els to prove. but i would like to challange mr randall to this south 19 going toward butler ga there is a brige there i challange you 8 hours this saterday there.. 7am to 3pm i will be there just let me no i bet u will not this will show true skill ............... no motors no boats no live wells no fish finders true real fishing a freindly day of bass fishing this is the true test. i challanged you i will be there you do not show well that will tell me all i need to know old shcool this will be fun. all have a great day and get the big ones


----------



## GAX (Nov 11, 2008)

Someone needs to read the Rules and Guidelines of the forum.



> "English is the language of the Forum. Posts using a language other than English must include a full and complete English translation."



found here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=192


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 11, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> well were is mr randall have not herd anything or any body els lets do it a freindly bass tournement iam not afraid of any bass fisher men. lets put ower real skill to work lets wade the flint now no boat no fish finder just true skill me and randall any time are you afraid mr randall. iam not mad all of this just rolls of my back .that would be a real challange me and you anytime right now sounds good. and  pepole have put the wroung fish pics on here and were they were relessed i have nothing els to prove. but i would like to challange mr randall to this south 19 going toward butler ga there is a brige there i challange you 8 hours this saterday there.. 7am to 3pm i will be there just let me no i bet u will not this will show true skill ............... no motors no boats no live wells no fish finders true real fishing a freindly day of bass fishing this is the true test. i challanged you i will be there you do not show well that will tell me all i need to know old shcool this will be fun. all have a great day and get the big ones



LOL... What? Spell Much?? "ower" ??? LOL..... Fish a tournament with no Boat? Why Mr. Raymond, dont you own one? Why the flint river, You are the Master of West Point and Tobe!!!!


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 11, 2008)

well read this spelling wow was i talking to u no so shut up and have a good night thanks were is mr randell is going to take my offer your boat u need to send it back to gilligans island how many did you have to run down to get that thing thanks and have a good night


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 11, 2008)

wow......huh???????? I almost died laughing tday at BPS. On the bragging board there was this picture with text that read "biggest fish caught in GA in 21 years"


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 11, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> well read this spelling wow was i talking to u no so shut up and have a good night thanks were is mr randell is going to take my offer your boat u need to send it back to gilligans island how many did you have to run down to get that thing thanks and have a good night



:


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 11, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> well read this spelling wow was i talking to u no so shut up and have a good night thanks were is mr randell is going to take my offer your boat u need to send it back to gilligans island how many did you have to run down to get that thing thanks and have a good night



LOL... you are showing your True Character now.


----------



## mikelogg (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow,I never knew bass fishing could be so disturbing.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I just logged into my Myspace account and Got this Nice Message from "rleubanks35" (AKA Bassmaster)

you started this now you whant to back out you are still running that chop chop on gon they have all they need i talked to them this moring you are 2 faced so slander is agaist the law so keep on and tell your freind randall to read my challange on gon lets see how good he is i belive you are just mad because you did not do this ohh tell him we will bring some forensics with us ha ha ha lo lo lo and a some bio pepole to if he will not take the challang will you you are so much of a bass master wade the river this sat 19 south close to butler ga 7am 3pm no motors no boats no fish finder the best 5 wins old shcool i challange you if he dose not take it or a tree way lets do it put up or shut up


----------



## GAX (Nov 11, 2008)

Marks500 said:


> Well I just logged into my Myspace account and Got this Nice Message from "rleubanks35" (AKA Bassmaster)
> 
> you started this now you whant to back out you are still running that chop chop on gon they have all they need i talked to them this moring you are 2 faced so slander is agaist the law so keep on and tell your freind randall to read my challange on gon lets see how good he is i belive you are just mad because you did not do this ohh tell him we will bring some forensics with us ha ha ha lo lo lo and a some bio pepole to if he will not take the challang will you you are so much of a bass master wade the river this sat 19 south close to butler ga 7am 3pm no motors no boats no fish finder the best 5 wins old shcool i challange you if he dose not take it or a tree way lets do it put up or shut up



First the Pope and now the GBI Forensics Lab! Man this is gonna be one High Profile Tournament!!!

BTW Whats a tree way? 
Whatever it is, it don't sound good.


----------



## Randall (Nov 11, 2008)

*Challenge*



rleubanks35 said:


> well were is mr randall have not herd anything or any body els lets do it a freindly bass tournement iam not afraid of any bass fisher men. lets put ower real skill to work lets wade the flint now no boat no fish finder just true skill me and randall any time are you afraid mr randall. iam not mad all of this just rolls of my back .that would be a real challange me and you anytime right now sounds good. and  pepole have put the wroung fish pics on here and were they were relessed i have nothing els to prove. but i would like to challange mr randall to this south 19 going toward butler ga there is a brige there i challange you 8 hours this saterday there.. 7am to 3pm i will be there just let me no i bet u will not this will show true skill ............... no motors no boats no live wells no fish finders true real fishing a freindly day of bass fishing this is the true test. i challanged you i will be there you do not show well that will tell me all i need to know old shcool this will be fun. all have a great day and get the big ones


Here is the challenge again I have already sent you two days ago.  Go to www.bountyfishing.com . I am the record holder for Largemouth bass there. I have fished in three big bass tournaments there and competed against anyone in North America who wanted to enter with $1000 going to the winner. I won two out of three and dominated the one where I broke the record with my other smaller fish being big enough to take second through fourth place if they had allowed me to enter more than one fish. If this is about you proving you can catch BIG fish and you can catch them then you can beat me there where they use forensic software to verify you did not CHEAT. They even allow live bait but I haven't had to use it yet. We will all be waiting to see my record fall and your name in my place.  If you want to break a record honestly then go try to break mine.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 11, 2008)

All right, everybody take a deep breath or three and calm down a bit.  Enough of the mud slinging and quasi-personal attacks.


----------



## GAbigdon (Nov 11, 2008)

Well i have read all of this if the wrong fish pics are here then put up the right ones cause what i see are 7 to 8# fish .....The one in my aviator is 9.60# and have not seen any of your fish pics any better than that ....And as far as Randal goes anyone can be beat but 99.9 %chances are he outfish you  As matter of fact you want to challenge him to fish. Here is one for you Saturday the 15 i am having a pot tourney at Varner come on up and take our $$$$ .They are hawgs in their like you catch so it wont be a problem for you to win.7oclock blast off we will be waiting


----------



## RandyS (Nov 11, 2008)

If Eubanks fishes like he spells Randall has nothing to worry about.

The word where has an h in it. NOT were


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 11, 2008)

Funny stuff....


----------



## RandyS (Nov 11, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> First the Pope and now the GBI Forensics Lab! Man this is gonna be one High Profile Tournament!!!
> 
> BTW Whats a tree way?
> Whatever it is, it don't sound good.



That's funny right there. I don't care who you are. That's funny. GIT R DONE


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 11, 2008)

GAbigdon said:


> Well i have read all of this if the wrong fish pics are here then put up the right ones cause what i see are 7 to 8# fish .....The one in my aviator is 9.60# and have not seen any of your fish pics any better than that ....And as far as Randal goes anyone can be beat but 99.9 %chances are he will kick your crack  As matter of fact you want to challenge him to fish. Here is one for you Saturday the 15 i am having a pot tourney at Varner come on up and take our $$$$ .They are hawgs in their like you catch so it wont be a problem for you to win.7oclock blast off we will be waiting



I totally Agree with you, I keep asking him for the Correct Pictures and I get nothing. Now on his Webpage all Bass Pics are deleted. The video of him with the Fish has been deleted as well... What does that tell you?


----------



## grayhill (Nov 11, 2008)

*Pictures....*

the pictures on here are the exact ones in the magazine. All you have to do is open your issues to page 16 and see for yourselves. The one he has for West Point he just cut his friend out of the pic, the 16.2 is the same on here. So if they are the wrong ones on here then they are the wrong ones in the magazine. Doesn't make alot of sense to me. They only publish the pics that they received. Right or wrong.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr. Smith,
                  Just because a man may not have the education that you do,does not give you the right to ridicule him...One of my other friends still holds a grudge against you for this very thing.

You are one of my friends as well as Mr. Eubanks and Mr. Kirkpatrick...please don't continue to make fun of people because of their misspelling,it can be very hurtful.

I'll partner up with Mr. Eubanks and you can partner up with Mr. Kirkpatrick my friend and we will get it on in a friendly competition....We will have to put up a little sumpin' sumpin' tho.

The Jonboat bassin' League will start up in January and one man will walk away with the Championship...come on out and fish across the state with us this year in a Jonboat.

Can't we all just get along?

Terry Lee


----------



## GAbigdon (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL ..SAT the 19 of what month ????????????????????????? lol


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 12, 2008)

dear lord


----------

